# Choices in navigation



## Jper (Jun 20, 2015)

I got an email from Uber on Monday (29) saying from now on we would be able to choose from settings which app to launch for navigation. I chose Waze and it worked for a couple of days. However yesterday it stopped working and the option disappeared from Settings. Looks like they already pulled the feature from the app. Is the same happening to you? Thoughts? 

Thanks


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

I go that email, too, but have not been on the App to try using the feature. I hope they have not taken it down already? How did it work for you, in terms of the ease of switching between Waze and the Uber App? Did you find that Waze worked better for you that Uber's (crap) navigation? Thanks!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i liked ubers for pick up and on the trip i like waze. i was using waze but today the option was gone.


----------



## ToanLuong (Jun 2, 2015)

What's OS you are using? I use Android and I still can choose Waze in Navigation. I like Waze, too!


----------



## papilovesyou (Dec 24, 2014)

its gone from the app for unknown reasons i have asked support why and let u guys know


----------



## LarryA (Jun 18, 2015)

I, inquired about the navigation apps below is Uber's response:


Really appreciate you writing in about this. As a partner, we want you to have the best resources available to you, and so your feedback is really important to us as we work to make improvements for you.

When launching additional choices in navigation, we noticed that there were some issues that still needed to be addressed. We have since rolled-back this feature until fixed. Once fixed, we will be able to resume supporting other navigation providers.

We are constantly working to provide you with the best tools available when you drive with Uber. This recent feature is a result of the feedback we've heard from partners like you. Thank you for your patience as we work towards to making the feature even better.

Please let me know if there's anything else I can help you with.

Best


----------



## Jper (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for all the input guys. I got a similar response from them, saying that the issue had already been resolved. I replied telling them it didn't work on my end. Using iOS here.


----------



## MJ Khan (Jun 3, 2015)

A new update for iOS came today. May be it is fixed


----------



## LyftMurph (May 19, 2015)

gas buddy doesn't have these issues, use your preferred nav no problem on Android.


----------

